# Scan results. Ovulation. So many questions???????



## Tinky27 (Dec 12, 2012)

Hi,

On the 24th April I had an ultra sound which showed x1 dominant cyst on each ovary. The doctor told me this would suggest ovulation occurred fairly recently (within the month/recent to the scan). Myself and my partner have been TTC as our daughter is now 3. I am now 2 days late but with negative pregnancy tests. 

I guess my question is could I still be pregnant or am I deluding myself  If I ovulated prior to the scan which was the 24th April I would have a positive test now surely? (I also had a dark line on the opk test on the 24th) Waiting for AF to turn up is driving me mad 

The good news is prior to having my daughter I had multiple cysts on my ovaries and was given this as a diagnosis of our infertility but now the cysts have cleared so this may no longer be the case?! 

Anyway the doctor is sending me for day 21 bloods this month to check for ovulation and also to get the ball rolling to be referred to out local fertility center. 

I always thought I wouldn't be all consumed in wanting another baby after having my daughter but here I am thinking about nothing else!!!!!!


----------

